# (UPDATED with pics) Freaking OUT! Anyone's baby show sandal gap on u/s and all was okay?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

We had a 3D u/s today (elective). It went great, but I noticed on one of the shots of baby's foot his/her big toe seemed way separated from the rest (this was 3D, not 2D so I know 3D can appear distorted and I am hoping that's what it is) but I remembered reading about that being a possible sign of T21 (I am always paranoid with each pregnancy and read a LOT lol). I've been doing research online since we got home and did read in one article that many "normal" fetuses can have that as well but there are so many articles that say that is a symptom of T21. I am totally freaking out here!

I should note that I have had all prenatal testing, including the first trimester screen/bloodwork (which is supposed to be 97% accurate when used with a NT scan at 12 weeks, which I did- baby also had the nasal bone test which indicated all was normal)... all testing came back great! I also had a diagnostic u/s at 21 weeks and 23 weeks (2D) which was great too.

But now I am so upset about this toe thing... I don't know if I remember my boys having it (on u/s) although my younger son has long toes. Please someone talk me down, I feel like I'm going to be sick. 

ETA: I think it is called "sandal gap deformity". I am not 100% positive baby has it but it looked like the big toe was separated. Please someone respond- I feel so scared.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay, I just went back through the u/s pics and there are 3 foot shots of the same foot. 2 of them show the foot as normal, meaning all 5 toes are right next to each other. The 3rd shot is the one where it looks like the big toe is way out there but now I am wondering if it was just the distortion of 3D?


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Or maybe he was stretching his toes out like the Plantar Reflex (also known under the name Babinksi)? From an angle it may look like the other 4 toes are still together.

I see 3 possibilities.

1. Totally normal possibly reflexive action that all babies have. (most likely)

2. The U/S is messed up (semi-likely)

3. T21 or other condition without any other outward signs, undetected by screening tests (probably VERY unlikely)

It could also possibly be a mix between 1 & 2.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Wifeofant! You know, I found a pic of DS2's feet that was done by a professional photographer (we had newborn pics done) and his toes were spread apart, esp the big toe!! So now I'm wondering if it is genetic? It's calming me down a bit...
I have to have another u/s today (required by OB at this stage of preg... I know, a lot of u/s for one day... I didn't mean to schedule them all at the same time) so will ask the tech/doc what they think.
Thank you so much for replying, I didn't expect to get a whole lot of responses but you helped to calm me!







I am going to look at that link about the Plantar reflex b/c like I said DS2's toes were like that as a newborn!


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

So the diagnostic u/s I had today showed everything (measurements, heart, kidneys etc) were totally normal. She couldn't see the feet b/c baby had them hidden but I feel much better... I am such a paranoid spaz!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think after multiple miscarriages, it's totally normal to be a spaz. I've been a total spaz this time around and frankly - own it! That being said, those 3d ones distort horribly sometimes - on DD's 3d part at 20 weeks, she looked like she was missing half of her skull. I guarantee, it's all there right now (hard headed as she is!).


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalamos23*
> 
> I think after multiple miscarriages, it's totally normal to be a spaz. I've been a total spaz this time around and frankly - own it! That being said, those 3d ones distort horribly sometimes - on DD's 3d part at 20 weeks, she looked like she was missing half of her skull. I guarantee, it's all there right now (hard headed as she is!).


Thanks for replying! 

Would you guys mind taking a look at some of the pics for me? In the first 3, baby's foot looks normal. In the last 2, it looks like the sandal gap.











Now... after all said and done, my younger son (who is now 20 months old) had toes with wide gaps between the first and second toe when he was a newborn, and that has gone away as he's gotten older. Here is a photo that was taken of his feet when he was like 3 or 4 weeks old (do you think maybe the new baby just has toes like his/her brother?):


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it looks like normal baby feet 

We didn't do an U/S but my youngest had a big gap between her toes when she was born (so did I when I was born)



Now at 10 months you don't notice it...


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd think that since the baby's foot looks normal in several of the photos then I would suspect that s/he was just stretching out those little toes during the other photos. There's so many things to worry about during pregnancy isn't there? I think especially since the diagnostic ultrasound didn't turn up any problems that your lo is healthy.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

Lots of cute baby feet! I don't think you have anything to worry about. DS has this and we were told it can be totally normal. In these cases it looks like your baby is stretching or just like your other kiddo.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies!!! You have really made me feel a lot better! Glad to hear others' babies had the toe separation and all was fine. 

Cute baby feet, paxye!


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

His/her toes look perfectly spaced in all the shots except the last one...which looks so so so much like your DS's cute baby toes  It looks like your little one had an itchy eyelid and is using the big toe to scratch it 

Information is so reassuring, but can be so scary at the same time...it's weird that way, eh? *hug* Glad you're feeling better about it


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

My son had toes like that when a newborn, but it went away a few weeks after birth. I just thought at the time that it must be a residual primate thing. It was weird, though. And he is a very normal kid.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

My son had the splayed big toe when he was born too. Once his feet fattened up a bit, it went away.


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

Both my boys had a gap between their big toe and other toes when they were born too. It never occurred to me that it could mean that anything was wrong ... so I don't even remember when it went away, or even if it did. We moms will always find something to worry about, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

I just looked through a hospital's web nursery online of newly born babies, and they ALL had toes like that. Kid you not, in every baby shot w/ toes, the first toe was spaced far apart from the other toes. This is totally normal!


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I just looked through a hospital's web nursery online of newly born babies, and they ALL had toes like that. Kid you not, in every baby shot w/ toes, the first toe was spaced far apart from the other toes. This is totally normal!


 THANK YOU!!!!   Gosh you guys have all made me feel sooooo much better!!


----------



## simonsez2u (May 30, 2010)

I have toes like that...though not as cute. My husband jokes around and says that I have a big gap because I failed to evolve and my big toe is like an opposable thumb (I pick things up with my feet.)







Anyway I think it's normal, my son inherited the gap too.


----------

